# Freelance riding instructors - can you make a living?



## Faye Warers (15 June 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am seriously considering completing the riding instructor BHS pathway to become a freelance riding instructor. This is something I have wanted to do for longer than I can remember.

My only reservation is whether or not I will actually be able to earn enough money. I’m not expecting to make a fortune, for me this will be about job satisfaction and doing what I love, but bills still need to be paid!

Freelance riding instructors, are you able to book a steady work follow? Particularly in the Kent area?

(I would not have my own facilities.)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teapot (15 June 2020)

Depends on how much you charge, how many clients you have and your reputation. 

I know of coaches who are freelance, but will actually work a set number of hours a week at a centre to guarantee an income of sorts.


----------



## Faye Warers (15 June 2020)

teapot said:



			Depends on how much you charge, how many clients you have and your reputation.

I know of coaches who are freelance, but will actually work a set number of hours a week at a centre to guarantee an income of sorts.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, it is much appreciated. My question really was is it realistic to be able to book a good number of lessons a week, preferably specific tothe Kent area?

I am aware that there are many factors and each persons experience will be different, and I will need to build a reputation and client base etc, but I am trying to get an idea of demand. Could you kindly offer any advice on this? Thank you.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (16 June 2020)

Successful freelancers I know all had work at riding schools and taught at pony club/riding clubs and seemed to build a client list from that. you have to work out if you can easily drive to your clients without spending hours driving for an hour teaching.


----------



## Faye Warers (16 June 2020)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Successful freelancers I know all had work at riding schools and taught at pony club/riding clubs and seemed to build a client list from that. you have to work out if you can easily drive to your clients without spending hours driving for an hour teaching.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks for your help.


----------

